
Ask HN: GDPR. Social instability if the major companies cut their services off? - garciagomezluis
Is possible that Google, Facebook, Amazon,... cut their services off across Europe?<p>What could happen with european society?<p>Could it lead to remove the law?
======
nynno
All of these companies are already preparing for the GDPR, they've been fined
in the past by the EU and are taking GDPR compliance very seriously.

------
cdancette
This will never happen. But I think we would actually be better off if Google
/ Amazon were to cut their service across Europe. Other business would be
created, with healthier concurrence, I hope!

